

Ask HN: Why aren't there more startups in the art field? - GeoffreyKr


======
J_Darnley
Because two large forms of art are locked away using copyright by legacy
companies unwilling to innovate. Those legacy companies seem to be trying
their hardest to kill off the two "newest" outlets for that media.

And physical art only has worth because of its scarcity.

~~~
thenomad
Which two are you thinking of?

~~~
kohanz
I'm guessing recorded music and film/TV.

~~~
J_Darnley
Bingo. Music and video. The services being Netflix and Spotify. I don't like
their model, I would rather own the content, but that doesn't mean I want to
see them run into the ground. The industries seem to want to stunt them.

Video content is split between several services and locked into regions. All
of it comes with DRM and as far as I know all of it is streamed.

Music is fairing a little better. Most popular music is sold my most stores. I
think all of it is DRM free these days. However music is being pulled off
Spotify due to moaning about how little per play the copyright holders
recieve. There are some dodgy stories emerging about "back room deals" to try
to kill off free content on various services.

------
onion2k
Why do you think there isn't? [https://angel.co/art](https://angel.co/art)

There's more in fintech, adtech, etc, but there's quite a lot in the art space
too.

~~~
GeoffreyKr
I don't read many article about it, that's why I think there isn't much :)
(thanks for the link)

------
thenomad
On the creating-art side: artistic works are tricky to sell compared to
problem-solving goods (try defining the benefits vs features of, say, a print
of Wheat Field With Crows), and it's a field where demand is frequently
outstripped by supply.

I've worked in movies for 20 years and those are the two biggest problems that
keep hitting me.

On the helping-artists side: There's plenty of space within the film world for
startups, and plenty of startups or small tech companies. Most of them are
hardware-based, though.

------
brudgers
The big disruption already happened thirty odd years ago with Iris Printers
and the widespread production of giclée canvases. It's big business selling
canvas prints to hotels and office buildings etc. It's also a nice source of
mailbox checks for working professional painters.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gicl%C3%A9e](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gicl%C3%A9e)

------
Nicholas_C
There's one I can think of off the top of my head:
[https://www.canva.com/](https://www.canva.com/)

------
tvvocold
Please, define "Art" first.

~~~
GeoffreyKr
Art : relative to art exhibitions, museums, the way people get access to Art
(painting, photo, video, etc... the more traditional art support),
buy/consume/share Art, etc...

